# I think I have Staph Infection, help please



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive had a bad cold, sore throat + headaches etc for a week, then today I notice a dark durple mark on my groin. It is about an inch long and half an inch wide. When I was looking at it the skin pulled apart into a dark red circle and it bled a little.

I train BJJ, wrestling and boxing so I am definitly a candidate for Staph. Im only posting on here as I know its very commen amoungst guys who train and I am hoping someone may be able to give me some advice on whether it is staff and what to do.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Get that looked at NOW! It has been one of my worst fears to get staph. We all know what happens to good fighters who get staph!


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

oof, that's a pretty big open sore for staph. you should absolutely get into your doctor tomorrow, as early as possible. you don't want to start losing your flesh


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Brydon said:


> I am hoping someone may be able to give me some advice on whether it is staff and what to do.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Yes, there are people out there who can give you advice and tell you whether it's staph and what to do. These people are called *physicians* and are paid to do exactly that. So go and find one to have a live check instead of some unreliable internet opinions!

It's only four days ago when I wrote the following in another thread as these kinds of questions are so common:
I'm always wondering when people are writing about quite severe incidents while training, sometimes even having obvious health issues for quite an amount of time and did not go to a professional who can check them personally, but rather ask people in the internet whose medical credentials they cannot verify and even with credible medical professionals could not a personal live check.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If your still reading this you should think about seeing a psychiatrist after you get your ass to a doctor and get that looked at. People can die from that shit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure he needs to see a psychiatrist. However, I do agree that he needs to see a doctor asap. People do die from it!


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Might even be a strep throat, which can give you fever, sore throat, headaches, and a rash... but the rash from strep isn't usually like what OP describes. The purple spot is worrying. Staph itself is bad, but the possibility of toxic shock as a result of a few strains of staph is VERY bad. I had a friend who felt sick, got purple spots, dead that night from toxic shock.

And a cousin got an injury in soccer, staph set in, and he nearly died of toxic shock. He was in the hospital for three months, and had over a dozen operations, doing things like scraping out infected bone. No bueno.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This reminds me of a thread that was on here a while back. They listed all the people in MMA who got staph. Not only that they showed Randleman's holes!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah..... dont even post about it, just GTF over to a DR if you value your life!!!!! my brother in law ripped his carpeltunnel stitches while my sister was 8+ months pregnant, he ended up with a staph infection, and at one point my mom, who was an RN, turned to me and said "this is bad... you know we may be planning a Chistening and a funeral for the same weekend......" but thankfully he pulled thru, i got to be the guy with no sleep driving y sister to the hospital, but i was not there for the birth.... UCKY!!!!!!!!


so dont **** around with staph..... if you even wonder if it might be..... get that shit checked fast!!!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, that sounds like a very difficult family situation. I'm glad you and the rest of the family pulled through it. Staph is tough!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

**** dude don't even wait to get an appointment man. Drive to the emergency room right ******* now. Seriously. I do BJJ/Wrestling a lot too and that's something that terrifies me. I BLEACH my mats every time I train, before and after class, and then take a shower ASAP. Get in your car (Or wake up your parents idk) and get to the ER NOW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah or urgent care. Go see someone asap. This is life or death!


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

hoping that the reason he OP hasn't responded yet is because he went to the doctor and is getting treated by now!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I certainly hope that is the case to. There is a possibility that he might've passed out but I hope that isn't the case. Hopefully he will only get a few days in the hospital!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

dude... why are you just...

i would have already gone to the emergency room and ran in screaming hysterically and showed my junk to every nurse/doctor in sight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I would've gone in so dramatically but I would've gone in with a similar sense of urgency. Something like that can't be exaggerated. If they say it's nothing then get a second opinion!


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Might even be a strep throat, which can give you fever, sore throat, headaches, and a rash... but the rash from strep isn't usually like what OP describes. The purple spot is worrying. Staph itself is bad, but the possibility of toxic shock as a result of a few strains of staph is VERY bad. I had a friend who felt sick, got purple spots, dead that night from toxic shock.
> 
> And a cousin got an injury in soccer, staph set in, and he nearly died of toxic shock. He was in the hospital for three months, and had over a dozen operations, doing things like scraping out infected bone. No bueno.


That's f***ing scary s**t. We had a guy in our gym get a small pimple like thing on his face from the mats that was staph and it went to his brain and he died within a month. 23 f**king years old. Life is fragile.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, that is trippy. I've heard of a case where a woman got staph from a rusty razor and got a skin eating disease out of a pimple. Interesting what you learn from 1000 Ways to Die!


----------



## Phil Davis (Nov 22, 2010)

Kevin Randleman


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, those are some nasty photoes. How he didn't handle himself and then have to ice cream scoop holes like that is beyond me. Having it is one thing, recovering from that is another!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm just back from the doctors, have these red spots up and down my arms and starting to form on my chest, itchy as **** and full of puss and blood, starting to get big inflamed sore areas too.

He was just kinda like "meh you have a staph infection, heres some antibiotics and here's some steroid cream. Should be fine."

I thought staph was serious business? or is the dude seriously under-estimating it?

Also meant to be fighting in 7 weeks, I guess I wont get doctor cleared if they aren't gone?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Staph is a huge deal. It can kill you, eat away at your flesh, etc...

I had MRSA last year and it was no joke. I thought I had a bug bite and in about a week, I had an open sore about the size of a quarter and swelling larger than a baseball. It sucks.

Get it checked right away. Do whatever the doctor says and make sure they take it seriously. My doctor thought it was nothing and I had to lie to get him to test me and it came back positive for MRSA.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> I thought staph was serious business? or is the dude seriously under-estimating it?


There are about a trillion forms of staph. Most are nothing, some are a problem, and only a very few are really, really bad. Everyone has some form of staph living on their skin all the time. About 1/3 of the people have some of the "potentially troublesome" staph living in their nostrils at any one time.

While you need to worry just in case it's the really bad stuff... most often, it's not.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, there are people out there who can give you advice and tell you whether it's staph and what to do. These people are called *physicians* and are paid to do exactly that. So go and find one to have a live check instead of some unreliable internet opinions!
> 
> It's only four days ago when I wrote the following in another thread as these kinds of questions are so common:
> I'm always wondering when people are writing about quite severe incidents while training, sometimes even having obvious health issues for quite an amount of time and did not go to a professional who can check them personally, but rather ask people in the internet whose medical credentials they cannot verify and even with credible medical professionals could not a personal live check.


I absolutly intended to go see a doctor the next day after posting. It was 2.00 in the morning when I found the sore so I couldn't ring anybody. I tried searching for info on the internet and then decided to post here for advice.



andromeda_68 said:


> hoping that the reason he OP hasn't responded yet is because he went to the doctor and is getting treated by now!


You are correct. I went to see an emergency GP at the hospital, she told me the rash was from my trousers (pants for the US guys)rubbing my leg. I was extremly sceptical of this, firstly because I wear loose fitting trackies 99% of the time and secondly as an area of the wound was open and bleeding slightly. I asked her what to do if it gets worse and she said go to the GP.

I get up the next day and sure enough, the open area is wider and the dark purple legion has spread. I go to see my regular GP and after only looking at the wound for 2 seconds he said it was clearly infected and would very unlikely be caused by my trousers rubbing. He gave me a steroid cream that I have been applying 3 times a day and the wound seems to be healing. I will be going back for a follow up appointment soon.

I was absolutly shocked at the incompetence of the first doctor I saw. No swab, no questions as to my general health or lifestyle, just a glance and then tell me to go home. The fact that one doctor says you are fine and another doctor tells you it is obvious you have an infection really tests my faith of the NHS in the UK. I am genuinly appalled.

As for everyone who replied, thank you very much for your help and advice, it is much appreciated. I will post again if anything else bad happens with the lesion.

Thanks.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Brydon said:


> I absolutly intended to go see a doctor the next day after posting. It was 2.00 in the morning when I found the sore so I couldn't ring anybody. I tried searching for info on the internet and then decided to post here for advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me, first visit I had warts that were not contagious, second I had staph third I had staph and another ifnection, forget the name.

NHS for yah huh buddy?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

You should always ask for a written and signed diagnosis from those doctors, so that in case something worse happens, because you delayed the correct treatment after the wrong diagnosis it's easier for you to sue them. And I guess when you ask for that directly they may also look a little bit closer during their examination then.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

xeberus said:


> dude... why are you just...
> 
> i would have already gone to the emergency room and ran in screaming hysterically and showed my junk to every nurse/doctor in sight.


Dude, you'd do that, rash or no rash 

And OP, get treatment as soon as possible... Staph (If it turns out to be that) is not a "wait-and-see" thing, if untreated, it just gets worse and that is pretty much guaranteed...

EDIT: I have got to start reading the last page of a thread before posting  Glad to hear you got proper treatment in the end my friend, and yeah - a stressed out, insensitive docter is sometimes even worse than no doctor at all :S


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> Same thing happened to me, first visit I had warts that were not contagious, second I had staph third I had staph and another ifnection, forget the name.
> 
> NHS for yah huh buddy?


It's scary to think that we put our lives in the hands of people that are often wrong. Yes I'm from the UK so the NHS is a first stop for almost everybody.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, recently I got ring worm and still have it. Originally I was worried that it was staph. Thankfully I have it under control!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Stph will get knocked out quick as long as you get on top of it fast. As far as you fighting......Well you can make a choice...hide it and fight or hope its gone.....Just remember that nasty shit spreads like a hoes legs after the big game......Keep us updated bro


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they do full on medical exams so I doubt that you will be cleared to fight. Just concentrate on getting through this. Either that or heal up quickly!


----------

